# To Ron T



## Sid (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Ron T

I am a new guy here, but after seeing a few carved sticks, you did, especially the Rainforest one, Sir my hat is off to you...I thought it stupendous, awesome detail, really wonderful work man. Your stuff stands out in a crowd!!

I used to carve small birds n fish out of Tupelo Gum.

But that would be to soft for a nice head, or toppers as you guys call em...

Have to get some nice burl wood & fire up my Fordom grinder again.

You mention that you no longer carve,sorry to hear that mate,..hope you are doing ok,

Lovely stuff Ron

cheers

Sid


----------

